# Vantrue N2 Pro Dashcam Mount Issues



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

For anyone who uses a Vantrue N2 Pro or is considering buying one:

I bought a Vantrue N2 Pro to use for Lyft because it has great front and rear video, along with interior night/infrared recording. However after one week of using it we had one hot day here in Boston and the ball joint in the mount expanded and became loose, causing the camera to start swinging around while I was driving.. it became unusable so I contacted Vantrue. Apparently it's a very common issue according to the reviews on Amazon.

I got a response and the rep told me they are coming out with a new mount this month and have been in touch with their manufacturer to fix the problem. They asked for my address so they could ship me a new mount.

Just a heads up for anyone with this issue-- give them a call or email and ask for the new mount. Apparently it's new as of this month and should resolve this problem!


----------



## robstv (Aug 20, 2017)

Same thing here. 
They send out a second one. 2 weeks later, same thing. 
Opened it up and added some paper as a gasket and it tightened up fine.

Probably just glue it or something to make it fixed, no longer adjustable, once it's how you want it positioned.


----------



## hollowhollow (Aug 2, 2017)

Use wax paper.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

what if you bought the GPS mount? and it is now sloppy fit as well.


----------



## robstv (Aug 20, 2017)

PTB said:


> what if you bought the GPS mount? and it is now sloppy fit as well.


Sorry, I didn't mention that I used two of the GPS mounts and both went sloppy after a couple weeks, but as stated, tightened up with added gasket. Testing the original non-GPS mount for 5 days now due to the camera losing power and thinking it might be GPS mount related.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

I haven’t had any issues with my mount(s). Both have not failed though freezing temperatures and currently 100+ heat. 

I can assure that #vantrue stands behind their product and will definitely not just ignore the problem or the customer. 

I have owned their products for over 5 years


----------



## robstv (Aug 20, 2017)

Update after using original non-GPS mount for a few days. Same thing as the two GPS mounts. Pivot loosens and it pivots downward. Tightening does nothing to help. Going back to GPS version with gasket added.

The camera is latest version purchased earlier this year, well after the numerous reports of this issue at Amazon. Shipped directly from Vantrue, not old stock. Still a great camera, but the mount must be modified by end user. Vantrue did send a second GPS mount, which as stated, also pivots loosely after a week or so. Car is in hot Florida weather, but by now, this issue should have been addressed.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

I use the Vantrue Pro in both of my Vehicles, and must say yes, the Original Mount (non-GPS) holds up better than the GPS Mount.
I also had to get a weird looking 90 degree USB Cable to work with the GPS Mount.
In 100 degree weather, it takes a couple of days, and it just falls off. No Idea what to do about it.
Annoying. Great Camera though.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

robstv said:


> Update after using original non-GPS mount for a few days. Same thing as the two GPS mounts. Pivot loosens and it pivots downward. Tightening does nothing to help. Going back to GPS version with gasket added.
> 
> The camera is latest version purchased earlier this year, well after the numerous reports of this issue at Amazon. Shipped directly from Vantrue, not old stock. Still a great camera, but the mount must be modified by end user. Vantrue did send a second GPS mount, which as stated, also pivots loosely after a week or so. Car is in hot Florida weather, but by now, this issue should have been addressed.


do you have the usb power plugged into the mount or the camera itself.??
i have usb plugged into camera and this may be contributing to the sloppy issue.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

PTB said:


> do you have the usb power plugged into the mount or the camera itself.??
> i have usb plugged into camera and this may be contributing to the sloppy issue.


I was thinking the same thing. I have the GPS mount and the regular one in another car. I am in Texas where it's 100 and humid. No issues for the past year.

I figure I will glue it to the windshield of needed.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

I have literally unscrewed and rescrewed the mount just because I tried to replace the suction cup with a mirror mount but the actual connection is unique so it needed the ball joint from the original, however since it has the cable running through the joint I couldn’t remove it without cutting the cable so I just put it back together. I have not seen any issues with it bouncing around. 

I suggest a good screwdriver, I guess... I dunno...


----------



## robstv (Aug 20, 2017)

PTB said:


> do you have the usb power plugged into the mount or the camera itself.??
> i have usb plugged into camera and this may be contributing to the sloppy issue.


Using hardwire kit plugged into mount, not camera.

Camera always has power, even in P mode, and is always warm to touch. Outside temp is in the 90's, so inside car temp is probably 100 to 110+(?) when parked in the sun all day.

Suction cup works great, no issues with it losing suction or falling off window.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

I'm using the gps mount. Mine is loose as well.
I used a eyeglass Phillips screwdriver to tighten it. It's better but still loose.
I'm going to contact them for a replacement.


----------



## UberRaleigh88 (Apr 11, 2018)

My original mount broke off, DO NOT TWIST IT REPEATEDLY, it will cause the wires to break off if you twist it like crazy.

My GPS mount is barely holding as it is since it got loose too. Recently I found a solution to wrap the hinge and ball with black tevlon heavy duty tape. It's been holding up.

My replacement is on the way. I contacted support and they say they'll send me a replacement and they said this about the new mounts:
*Dear UberRaleigh88,

Thanks for you contacting us and so sorry about the inconvenience caused.
We have contacted the factory to fix the problem (use more heat -resistance material and improved craft)and produced new version upgraded ones. we can send you a replacement mount from China. Delivery time is around 10-12 days, can you accept that? if so, please send us your current shipping address. 
Can you please send us your order ID(or invoice screenshot if you can not find it). Thanks for your cooperation.

Best Regards
Kelly 
Vantrue Customer Care *


----------



## robstv (Aug 20, 2017)

They sent me a new replacement from China as well. Did the same thing. 

Just live with it as it works well enough here by adding tape, paper, etc. 
5 minute fix every month or so.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Anyone else noticing in hot weather the suction cup doesn't hold? 
I have cleaned my windshield and the suction cup, it still falls down every other day.
Kind of awkward when it falls down dangling while a pax is in the car.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Just ask the manufacturer for a new regular suction cup, they sent me one, the new one in perfect.


----------



## phybersplice (Dec 9, 2017)

Just got this Dashcam + the GPS mount. One hot day here in Toronto, and the GPS mount is loose (ball joint). Has anyone thought of dabbing the ball with silicone and letting it dry, then fitting it back into the mount?


----------



## robstv (Aug 20, 2017)

Recently, Amazon stopped carrying the GPS mount, but looking today to confirm before posting, and now they do have a competely new version, with a nut instead of screws.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07CYW6JXW/?tag=ubne0c-20

I have also posted this thread's URL to Vantrue support, in case they wished to comment here.

EDIT: Vantrue sent me an email reply within 30 minutes of my support request, and will be sending me out this latest version of GPS mount. Fastest reply for support I've ever seen from anyone.

And on a side note, they recently updated firmware to now support some 256GB microsd cards!


----------



## UberRaleigh88 (Apr 11, 2018)

robstv said:


> Recently, Amazon stopped carrying the GPS mount, but looking today to confirm before posting, and now they do have a competely new version, with a nut instead of screws.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07CYW6JXW/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> ...


So much for getting a 128 gb microsd card last week. I'ma buy the new GPS mount!


----------



## phybersplice (Dec 9, 2017)

robstv said:


> Recently, Amazon stopped carrying the GPS mount, but looking today to confirm before posting, and now they do have a competely new version, with a nut instead of screws.
> 
> I have also posted this thread's URL to Vantrue support, in case they wished to comment here.
> 
> ...


Yep! I just saw v17 on their site. 256gb support, but those cards cost like $130 + 13%tax here. I got an N2 Pro last week and it came with V10. I ordered another one since Amazon.ca sucks and wouldn't credit me back a $15 coupon from that original order. They'd rather me order another one and send the old one back at their cost. Makes sense, right?
Anyways, the new one I got today comes with V11 which wasn't even on their site. I'm upgrading to V17 now.


----------



## UberRaleigh88 (Apr 11, 2018)

I just got my new GPS replacement mount in the mail. It turns out its actually the new mount that they have on amazon.

It's a huge improvement and its very solid.


----------



## phybersplice (Dec 9, 2017)

UberRaleigh88 said:


> I just got my new GPS replacement mount in the mail. It turns out its actually the new mount that they have on amazon.
> 
> It's a huge improvement and its very solid.


How long did it take to get in your hands?
I contacted Vantrue, and they're sending me that replacement as well.

Have you had a hot day yet? Did it loosen up at all?


----------



## UberRaleigh88 (Apr 11, 2018)

phybersplice said:


> How long did it take to get in your hands?
> I contacted Vantrue, and they're sending me that replacement as well.
> 
> Have you had a hot day yet? Did it loosen up at all?


I literally just got in the mail and opened it up a few minutes ago. I haven't given it a try yet. And here in the Carolinas, its scorching hot right now, but I haven't given it a test yet and it's best that I don't leave it in the car anymore when the hot season is over.


----------



## phybersplice (Dec 9, 2017)

UberRaleigh88 said:


> I literally just got in the mail and opened it up a few minutes ago. I haven't given it a try yet. And here in the Carolinas, its scorching hot right now, but I haven't given it a test yet and it's best that I don't leave it in the car anymore when the hot season is over.


I assume it came direct from China? 
It's hot here too (Toronto, Canada).
I hope that my new mount comes before my return window at Amazon closes.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Argh. I can't find my receipt to get my replacement. 
My camera is useless the way the mount is now.


----------



## UberRaleigh88 (Apr 11, 2018)

Iann said:


> Argh. I can't find my receipt to get my replacement.
> My camera is useless the way the mount is now.


Did you bought yours from amazon by any chance?


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

I do believe so.


----------



## UberRaleigh88 (Apr 11, 2018)

Iann said:


> I do believe so.


Just provide them a screenshot of your order from your history of Amazon orders.


----------



## robstv (Aug 20, 2017)

phybersplice said:


> I assume it came direct from China?
> It's hot here too (Toronto, Canada).
> I hope that my new mount comes before my return window at Amazon closes.


Hot, lol!
Just took a look at your forecast and that would be a normal cool Winter day for us. Heck, our swimming pool is now 91F. That is what a mount has to deal with in the southern US.



Iann said:


> Argh. I can't find my receipt to get my replacement.
> My camera is useless the way the mount is now.


For replacement, they only asked for Amazon order number and shipping address.


----------



## phybersplice (Dec 9, 2017)

My new mount is coming from China - they provided me a tracking number as well. Kind of wish they sent me two as a just in case scenario. 

I also ordered a 256GB Samsung EVO MicroSD.
I'll return the 64GB I just got from Amazon as well as the faulty GPS mount


----------



## robstv (Aug 20, 2017)

Vantrue seems really good with shipping from China.
Gave them shipping address and order number on the 14th.
They sent a tracking number Friday the 15th, which took a couple days to work with USPS.
Arrived in New York on the 20th. Connecticut on the 21st, and now on its way to here in Florida.
I expect it Saturday or Monday the 25th. Maybe 6 business days total to ship from China.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Update:
I just got two brand new GPS Mounts in my Mailbox, for free.
It came directly from China, Lol.
But it really looks that this company is legit, and stands behind its product.
The Persons Name I talked to was Kelly.
During the conversation, I inquired about any new Cams, like 4K would definitely be cool.
They told me they have some in the works and will me update once it comes out.
All in all, I am a satisfied customer and will support them in the Future.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Snowblind said:


> Update:
> I just got two brand new GPS Mounts in my Mailbox, for free.
> It came directly from China, Lol.
> But it really looks that this company is legit, and stands behind its product.
> ...


I have been a customer of #Vantrue for about 5 years. They definitely stand by their products. I have two new GPS mounts coming as well.

I still have two of there 4K (1080) cameras that still fire up without issues.

I am hoping they come out with a cloud storage or external hard drive solution with WiFi capabilities.


----------



## UberRaleigh88 (Apr 11, 2018)

So I've been driving with the new mount for a week now and its been absolutely fantastic! 

But I still take it off and bring it to my house since the hot Carolinas is dreadful to my vehicle.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

UberRaleigh88 said:


> hot Carolinas


LOL. Hot in NC? The hottest months are June, July and August. Raleigh averages 86°, 89°, and 88° with 23 days of rain in the 3 months.
Where I live June, July and August averages 101°, 105°, and 103° with a whopping 2 days of rain in the 3 months. We've hit 113° this year. There are warnings that a car interior can hit 160°. That's hot. I have 3 dashcams installed. Two have been installed for 3 summers. None have fell off yet. 3M tape is good.


----------



## UberRaleigh88 (Apr 11, 2018)

bsliv said:


> LOL. Hot in NC? The hottest months are June, July and August. Raleigh averages 86°, 89°, and 88° with 23 days of rain in the 3 months.
> Where I live June, July and August averages 101°, 105°, and 103° with a whopping 2 days of rain in the 3 months. We've hit 113° this year. There are warnings that a car interior can hit 160°. That's hot. I have 3 dashcams installed. Two have been installed for 3 summers. None have fell off yet. 3M tape is good.


Your on a different level my friend. This weeek is mid 90s high and low 70s on average.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Just got my GPS mount in the mail today.
Really happy with the improvement.


----------



## JDE100 (Aug 31, 2017)

My original Vantrue mount kept falling off sue to high heat in Phoenix. This was the best mount I found. Solid and not issues in the heat.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0102CK1BS/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

#professoruber said:


> I have been a customer of #Vantrue for about 5 years. They definitely stand by their products. I have two new GPS mounts coming as well.
> 
> I still have two of there 4K (1080) cameras that still fire up without issues.
> 
> I am hoping they come out with a cloud storage or external hard drive solution with WiFi capabilities.


If they stand by their products, they wouldn't still have a picture of the OLD garbage design on their own website.
https://www.vantrue.net/Goods/detail/gid/41.html

They would issue a recall and automatically send out the FIX.
NO, they wait for people to do research and discover for themselves a mount that obviously did NOT go through any quality control.
Don't get me wrong, I like the camera, but not happy spending time and money to get the FIX. I bought on eBay.


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

For some reason I didn't get any alerts on this topic for replies so I thought nobody replied, lol!

Update: had my new mount for quite a few weeks now and zero issues. We have had some days well into the high 90s (inside the car must have been 120) and the new mount is solid. It has a tighten screw to tighten the ball joint and it works really well. A+ on the new mount. If only they shipped it from the get-go instead of making us call and email about it.. ugh.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

I had the same problem. I let them know and had the replacement mount ASAP. Quite happy with it.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

yea, I had same problem. They hand delivered the replacement. Some chinese guy knocked on my door and said "here you go"


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

nj2bos said:


> For anyone who uses a Vantrue N2 Pro or is considering buying one:
> 
> I bought a Vantrue N2 Pro to use for Lyft because it has great front and rear video, along with interior night/infrared recording. However after one week of using it we had one hot day here in Boston and the ball joint in the mount expanded and became loose, causing the camera to start swinging around while I was driving.. it became unusable so I contacted Vantrue. Apparently it's a very common issue according to the reviews on Amazon.
> 
> ...


Thanks, NJ2. Mine arives wed and hope to get one of the updated with better mounts and larger SD card compatibilities.



JDE100 said:


> My original Vantrue mount kept falling off sue to high heat in Phoenix. This was the best mount I found. Solid and not issues in the heat.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0102CK1BS/?tag=ubne0c-20


Wow, JDE. Really like that. Thanks for posting.



nj2bos said:


> For some reason I didn't get any alerts on this topic for replies so I thought nobody replied, lol!
> 
> Update: had my new mount for quite a few weeks now and zero issues. We have had some days well into the high 90s (inside the car must have been 120) and the new mount is solid. It has a tighten screw to tighten the ball joint and it works really well. A+ on the new mount. If only they shipped it from the get-go instead of making us call and email about it.. ugh.


Thanks for the update, NJ2!


----------



## michael7227 (Oct 29, 2016)

Wrote vantrue about said issues. Said they would send me replacement mount, they didn't. 

Opened the ball with the two screws, put a piece of masking tape, closed it up.

No more wobbles but I am disappointed in their design and lack of follow thru on my replacement.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

michael7227 said:


> Wrote vantrue about said issues. Said they would send me replacement mount, they didn't.
> 
> Opened the ball with the two screws, put a piece of masking tape, closed it up.
> 
> No more wobbles but I am disappointed in their design and lack of follow thru on my replacement.


Bummer, Michael.

Been reading how great their customer service is/was. I've not felt with them, myself.

They were quick to answer a question on Amazon, though.

LoL, apparently "Ella" works a lot. Seen her name twice here and once there.


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

michael7227 said:


> Wrote vantrue about said issues. Said they would send me replacement mount, they didn't.
> 
> Opened the ball with the two screws, put a piece of masking tape, closed it up.
> 
> No more wobbles but I am disappointed in their design and lack of follow thru on my replacement.


How long has it been since they said they would ship it? Mine took almost a month and others have had to wait up to 6 weeks for it to arrive from China.


----------



## michael7227 (Oct 29, 2016)

It's been about 4 weeks so yeah maybe it'll pop up.


----------

